# Verbindung zum Server



## altamond (24. Juli 2007)

*Verbindung zum Server kann nicht hergestellt werden*

Hallo, nochmal

Habe My Sql 2005 installiert, kann aber wenn ich das Server Management Studio aufrufe keine Verbindung zum Server herstellen, was muss ich machen?

bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:
Es kann keine Verbindung mit 'mysql' hergestellt werden.

Fehler beim Herstellen einer Verbindung mit dem Server. Beim Herstellen einer Verbindung mit SQL Server 2005 kann dieser Fehler dadurch verursacht werden, dass unter den SQL Server-Standardeinstellungen Remoteverbindungen nicht zulässig sind. (provider: Named Pipes-Provider, error: 40 - Verbindung mit SQL Server konnte nicht geöffnet werden) (Microsoft SQL Server, Fehler: 53)


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Juli 2007)

Hi

Also MySQL 2005 kenn ich nicht, du meinst sicherlich den SQL Server 2005. 

Ist auf dem Rechner zusätzlich SQL Server 2000 installiert?
Wenn ja: Hast du bei der Installation von 2005 einen Instanznamen angegeben oder auch die Defaultinstanz installatiert?


----------



## altamond (24. Juli 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort, habe den Fehler glaube ich gefunden, ich habe XP2002 aufm rechner, muss aber glaube ich server2000 sein, oder?


----------



## splat (24. Juli 2007)

Was ist denn XP2002? Das habe ich in deinem anderen Post schon nicht verstanden 

Zuerst einmal wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, welchen SQL Server du nun genau installiert hast.
MySQL? SQL Server 2005?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## altamond (24. Juli 2007)

Hi,
in der Systemsteuerung steht Windows XP2002 Professional mit SP2

und installiert habe ich nun Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Enterprise






splat hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn XP2002? Das habe ich in deinem anderen Post schon nicht verstanden
> 
> Zuerst einmal wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, welchen SQL Server du nun genau installiert hast.
> MySQL? SQL Server 2005?
> ...


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Juli 2007)

Also XP mit ServicePack 2 wird unterstützt:


> Systemanforderungen
> 
> * Unterstützte Betriebssysteme: Windows 2000 Service Pack 4; Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1; Windows XP Service Pack 2


Das sollte also nicht die Ursache sein.

Also nochmal die Frage: gibt es eine zusätzliche SQL Server 2000 Installation?
Ist die Firewall aktiv?


----------



## altamond (24. Juli 2007)

Hi,
es gibt zusätzlich KEINE SQL Server 2000 installation
Die Firewall von Windows XP ist nicht aktiv,
die von meinem router schon




niggo hat gesagt.:


> Also XP mit ServicePack 2 wird unterstützt:
> 
> Das sollte also nicht die Ursache sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## lmarkus31 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

kannst du mal unter SQL-Server -> Konfigurationtools -> SQL Server Configuration Manager gehen.

Dort dann unter SQL-Server Netzwerkkonfiguration aufklappen und unter "Protokolle" schauen, ob dort bei "Named Pipes" aktiviert steht. Wenn nicht, dann aktivieren, den Server-Dienst neu starten und dann noch ein mal versuchen.

Markus


----------



## altamond (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
unter SQL-Server Netzwerkkonfiguration kann ich nichts aufklappen, dort steht nur in dieser Ansicht kann nichts angezeigt werden





lmarkus31 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> kannst du mal unter SQL-Server -> Konfigurationtools -> SQL Server Configuration Manager gehen.
> 
> ...


----------

